# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Nov. 4th...it begins

## Garden House Queen



----------

Beachcomber (11-03-2017),Jen (11-03-2017),Jim Scott (11-04-2017),Libhater (11-03-2017),Madison (11-03-2017),MrogersNhood (11-03-2017),Rutabaga (11-03-2017)

----------


## Cigar

I'm busy

----------

Archer (11-03-2017),MrogersNhood (11-03-2017),Retiredat50 (11-03-2017),Rutabaga (11-03-2017)

----------


## Ginger

> I'm busy


-busy-body, you mean-

----------

Garden House Queen (11-03-2017),MrMike (11-04-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

We'll see what the lil snowflakes do, then make a decision.

----------

Frankenvoter (11-03-2017),Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I'm busy


i always miss all the good stuff,,,the kazillion man march, the womens parade, ww2, korea, its like they just passed me by...

----------

2cent (11-03-2017),East of the Beast (11-04-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> -busy-body, you mean-



No, he meant: "Ain't nobody got time for that."

I Echo that sentiment. I have business to conduct.

----------

2cent (11-03-2017),Retiredat50 (11-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> 


they look fierce!

all those metal earings, studs and body cavities...

i dont know how they find the time...

----------

2cent (11-03-2017),Kodiak (11-03-2017),Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

Guaranteed there won't be any freaks with masks in ninja costume's in this small highly conservative desert town.  Our city police and county sheriff deputy's would love a reason crack some skulls on these clowns.

----------

Garden House Queen (11-03-2017),Montana (11-03-2017),MrogersNhood (11-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> they look fierce!
> 
> all those metal earings, studs and body cavities...
> 
> i dont know how they find the time...


The surgical masks are really scary.  :Geez:

----------

Rutabaga (11-03-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> 


The center of all of it...seems to be Facebook, aka Faceplant.

Remember Paul Revere?  His ride was noteworthy, not just for the speed.  He risked DEATH if caught, for delivering communications between rebel Colonial cells.

We can arrest and shut down Faceplant EASILY - and seize the physical assets as partial payment for the costs and damages of this riot-to-be.

----------


## Rutabaga

im keeping my eyes out for any ninjas anyways... :Shifty:

----------

MrogersNhood (11-03-2017),Retiredat50 (11-03-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> The center of all of it...seems to be Facebook, aka Faceplant.
> 
> Remember Paul Revere?  His ride was noteworthy, not just for the speed.  He risked DEATH if caught, for delivering communications between rebel Colonial cells.
> 
> We can arrest and shut down Faceplant EASILY - and seize the physical assets as partial payment for the costs and damages of this riot-to-be.


Yeah, there is no way to seize and shut down Facebook.  That would generate backlash that no politician would risk, none of them.

----------


## Rutabaga

> The surgical masks are really scary.


i like putting big red lips on them....

----------


## MrogersNhood

> 



They're askeered to pull that crap in my town. The popo would shoot them, then shoot them some more, then the survivors get road and curb therapy and hauled downtown for battery on a law enforcement officer.

----------


## Jen

I hope every real American from the Right just sits it out.  They are looking for a fight...............  let them do all the bad stuff while we sit and watch.  I hope police stands back and watches.  Film everything.  Have videos of THEM starting ALL the fights.  

I will be staying home.  Far as I know nothing is going on in my area.

----------

Garden House Queen (11-03-2017),Retiredat50 (11-03-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yeah, there is no way to seize and shut down Facebook.  That would generate backlash that no politician would risk, none of them.


Then they are COWARDS.

The mark of a true statesman is when duty requires one choice; the mob another; and the statesman has the courage to make the necessary-but-unpopular choice.

And shutting down a mediuh outlet that is OPENLY SPONSORING ADVOCACY OF AN OVERTHROW OF THE LAWFUL UNITED-STATES GOVERNMENT...it's a no-brainer.

----------


## MrogersNhood

If they seize Facebook, that would be epic! 

I don't think they have the skills, personally.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I hope every real American from the Right just sits it out.  They are looking for a fight...............  let them do all the bad stuff while we sit and watch.  I hope police stands back and watches.  Film everything.  Have videos of THEM starting ALL the fights.  
> 
> I will be staying home.  Far as I know nothing is going on in my area.


There is no way to really know, until it all goes down.

Seemingly, the whole of the country isn't interested.  But in the last decade we've drifted deeply into Stupid...the kids are really ready to do this, even completely un-knowing of what Trump really is.  Or what socialism really is.  They don't even know what being-informed is...they confuse pretending to knowledge, WITH actual knowledge.

They're all about Groupthink.  And the Groupthink leaders are telling them to RIOT.

We'll see how ready they are.  I'd say we'll be surprised, but in fact nothing would surprise me.  Either way.  It is what it is...nothing is real anymore.  Mediuh promotes disinformation and ignorance.  We cannot know...we're as much in the dark as the subjects of any Third-World despotic tyranny.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Then they are COWARDS.
> 
> The mark of a true statesman is when duty requires one choice; the mob another; and the statesman has the courage to make the necessary-but-unpopular choice.
> 
> And shutting down a mediuh outlet that is OPENLY SPONSORING ADVOCACY OF AN OVERTHROW OF THE LAWFUL UNITED-STATES GOVERNMENT...it's a no-brainer.


Cowards? Our politicians? Where have been the last 100 years or so  :Smile:  Honestly, I would not call them cowards, they are just self serving, no way are they going to piss off most of the country, whether it is the right thing to do or not.

----------


## Retiredat50

> I hope every real American from the Right just sits it out.  They are looking for a fight...............  let them do all the bad stuff while we sit and watch.  I hope police stands back and watches.  Film everything.  Have videos of THEM starting ALL the fights.  
> 
> I will be staying home.  Far as I know nothing is going on in my area.



The left and Soros want violence, they want it badly. So yeah, just let them throw the tantrum for a day, let the authorities in the locations handle it.  If they don't have a group of people to call nazis, then it shows them for what they truly are, violent crybabies.

----------

Louise (11-03-2017),MrogersNhood (11-03-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

https://www.dailyamericans.com/2017/...-november-4th/

List of places Antifa is planning nov 4 riots.


those cute little gals dressed in black are not gonna be so pretty covered in blood.

----------

Madison (11-03-2017),MrogersNhood (11-03-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> https://www.dailyamericans.com/2017/...-november-4th/
> 
> List of places Antifa is planning nov 4 riots.
> 
> 
> those cute little gals dressed in black are not gonna be so pretty covered in blood.


Who's gonna bloody them?

Soros owns the cops, now.

----------


## Taylor

the best thing ultimately for the country would be for trump and pence to leave office. it will be a long 3 years for them if they don't.

----------


## Rita Marley

There's something about Prog mentality that needs an ass kicking every November.

----------


## Madison

> I'm busy


Keep smoking snowflake

----------


## Madison

> Who's gonna bloody them?
> 
> Soros owns the cops, now.


Taxpayers  :Smile:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Who's gonna bloody them?
> 
> Soros owns the cops, now.


The people they're running with will likely rape them.

----------

Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

> the best thing ultimately for the country would be for trump and pence to leave office. it will be a long 3 years for them if they don't.


Here you go..

nose-picking-smiley-emoticon (1).jpg

----------


## Calypso Jones

> the best thing ultimately for the country would be for trump and pence to leave office. it will be a long 3 years for them if they don't.


  wouldn't you love that....turn it over to the rapist, pedophile, Hollywood sleb activists choices of the democrat list of crooks, thieves and moral perverts.  

Thanks...but that's why we put Trump right where he is and personally, I think President Trump is enjoying every minute of his administration.   I know I am.

----------

Jim Scott (11-04-2017),Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

MrogersNhood (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-03-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Cowards covering their faces.

----------

Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> wouldn't you love that....turn it over to the rapist, pedophile, Hollywood sleb activists choices of the democrat list of crooks, thieves and moral perverts.  
> 
> Thanks...but that's why we put Trump right where he is and personally, I think President Trump is enjoying every minute of his administration.   I know I am.


of course he's loving it. its all about him.

----------


## Deno

> 



I say bring if fugging on..........

----------

Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

> they look fierce!
> 
> all those metal earings, studs and body cavities...
> 
> i dont know how they find the time...


They are on welfare or they do drugs, or they suck their family up, they are snowflakes. Nobody afraid of snowflakes!

They love to show off their asses.

Taxpayers won`t let no snowflakes shit on their heads

----------

Rutabaga (11-03-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> the best thing ultimately for the country would be for trump and pence to leave office. it will be a long 3 years for them if they don't.


So you think that a legally elected President, should step down if some people protest?

Actually, what should happen is that if these people show up to protest without a permit, they should be sent packing. And, if they have a permit and get violent or destructive they should be arrested and punished.

----------

GreenEyedLady (11-04-2017),Jim Scott (11-04-2017),Madison (11-03-2017),Montana (11-03-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## Madison

> of course he's loving it. its all about him.


You like to show off more than anybody else

----------

Kodiak (11-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> They are on welfare or they do drugs, or they suck their family up, they are snowflakes. Nobody afraid of snowflakes!
> 
> They love to show off their asses.
> 
> Taxpayers won`t let no snowflakes shit on their heads


 :Smilie Catfight:

----------

NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> of course he's loving it. its all about him.


Says the one that always has an ever changing avatar of herself.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

> So you think that a legally elected President, should step down if some people protest?
> 
> Actually, what should happen is that if these people show up to protest without a permit, they should be sent packing. And, if they have a permit and get violent or destructive they should be arrested and punished.


Totally agree with that! And President Trump should give order to Army to shoot on the rioters

----------

Retiredat50 (11-03-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> the best thing ultimately for the country would be for trump and pence to leave office. it will be a long 3 years for them if they don't.


Such arrogance.

The People elected Trump, dumbshit.

"We" decide what's best for the country, not you.

----------

Madison (11-03-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017),Retiredat50 (11-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> the best thing ultimately for the country would be for trump and pence to leave office. it will be a long 3 years for them if they don't.


it's gonna be an even longer 7 years for ya...

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

> Says the one that always has an ever changing avatar of herself.



Yup!!!
Me me me me me me me !!!!

----------


## Retiredat50

I love it! Look at all the cities they want to burn down. Seattle, Atlanta, San Francisco, Portland, Philadelphia, Austin, New York and so on... I say let them do their worst.  They are so stupid that, or cowardly or both, they they want to attack the strongholds that protect their idiocy.

----------

Madison (11-03-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I love it! Look at all the cities they want to burn down. Seattle, Atlanta, San Francisco, Portland, Philadelphia, Austin, New York and so on... I say let them do their worst.  They are so stupid that, or cowardly or both, they they want to attack the strongholds that protect their idiocy.


even a dog dont like to shit in its own backyard...

let it burn...

----------

Madison (11-03-2017),Retiredat50 (11-03-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Cowards covering their faces.


I hope they'll try something here in my neighborhood.

I would love to personally unmask a few of those violent hooligans.

Come on, bring it. You Antifa fuckers have an open invitation.

----------

Dolly (11-04-2017),Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> i always miss all the good stuff,,,the kazillion man march, the womens parade, ww2, korea, its like they just passed me by...


"Whacking the boss. Another thing I get left out of."

- Lefty, _Donnie Brasco_ (1997)

----------

Madison (11-03-2017),Rutabaga (11-03-2017)

----------


## Jen

> The left and Soros want violence, they want it badly. So yeah, just let them throw the tantrum for a day, let the authorities in the locations handle it.  If they don't have a group of people to call nazis, then it shows them for what they truly are, violent crybabies.


Record every little piece of their tantrum.  Play it over and over again.  It's theirs and theirs alone.  No reason to get involved.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-03-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Record every little piece of their tantrum.  Play it over and over again.  It's theirs and theirs alone.  No reason to get involved.


Of course, record it from a safe place. Antifa has a rule that they attack anyone they see recording their tantrum.

----------

Jen (11-03-2017)

----------


## Archer

> I'm busy


Yeah, you are grown and have other things to worry about. Good man. Aint not time for whinein little bitches.

----------

Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Antifa is hiring - $24-$45/hr. Apply in seconds!

----------

2cent (11-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

Fuck Antifullofshit are stupid! 

President Trump should send the rioters and the ones that have masks and chief to Guantanamo

President Trump should RE-open Alcatraz to throw those bitches in jail with Army and Snipers as baby sitters 
Rioters Meals: Water and bread

----------


## Oskar

> I will be staying home.  Far as I know nothing is going on in my area.


They will be in downtown L.A. tomorrow. I could go watch, but it is just as easy to stay away.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> the best thing ultimately for the country would be for trump and pence to leave office. it will be a long 3 years for them if they don't.


Why?  Because many people who oppose them are lawless?

Would you have said the same thing eight years ago?  The nation WOULD have been MUCH better off if that Kenyan fraudulent faggot had swished off to where he's really from.  Half the total public debt is from his eight lawless years...and BTW, YOU will have to deal with that.  I'll be long gone, either as a result of the collapse or before it.

Now, WHY, again is Trump so bad?  Because your generation of sheeple are so easily led in protests?

----------

Dolly (11-04-2017),Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> President Trump should RE-open Alcatraz to throw those bitches in jail with Army and Snipers as baby sitters


Or we could build a wall around Chicago and toss the snowflakes over from time to time...

----------

Dolly (11-04-2017),Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> of course he's loving it. its all about him.


Little girl, it is about America and making it great again.

----------

Madison (11-03-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Antifa is hiring - $24-$45/hr. Apply in seconds!


Wish I knew what it took to actually collect.  Be fun if all of us signed on up, and run 'em dry outta money...doing nothing.  lol

I listened to maybe 10-20 seconds of the op.  Oooh, that skeeery, seeerrrrious mooosic had me quiverin' in me boots!   :Skeert: 

LOL

----------

Madison (11-03-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017)

----------


## Madison

> Wish I knew what it took to actually collect.  Be fun if all of us signed on up, and run 'em dry outta money...doing nothing.  lol
> 
> I listened to maybe 10-20 seconds of the op.  Oooh, that skeeery, seeerrrrious mooosic had me quiverin' in me boots!  
> 
> LOL


Why not! That`s a deal!

----------

2cent (11-04-2017)

----------


## Montana

The EMP drill is of more concern with me tomorrow than ANTIFA.

----------

2cent (11-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

> They will be in downtown L.A. tomorrow. I could go watch, but it is just as easy to stay away.



Why don`t they go do some riots at Beverly Hills, Bel Air, Westwood, Hollywood Hills?

----------


## Madison

> The EMP drill is of more concern with me tomorrow than ANTIFA.


Taxpayers have guns? Use it and shoot them in the face!

----------

Montana (11-04-2017)

----------


## Cap

What begins?

The Christmas buying season?

----------


## Oskar

> What begins?
> 
> The Christmas buying season?


Civil war.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> Why don`t they go do some riots at Beverly Hills, Bel Air, Westwood, Hollywood Hills?


Don't know. Maybe they are afraid of coyotes.

----------


## Cap

> Civil war.


Same thing

----------

Oskar (11-03-2017)

----------


## Louise

> Why don`t they go do some riots at Beverly Hills, Bel Air, Westwood, Hollywood Hills?


They've tried that before and it failed, big time. 

In the 92 LA riots, the *cops let them* burn down South Central and Compton. They looted, set fires, danced around and assaulted people caught there who were not black. 

But a few miles away, huge lines of cop cars at all of the edges of Beverly Hills and Brentwood area. No way a Dindu was getting onto Doheny Blvd during the riots. 

Still happens today during the major protests---any group trying to march past the mansions will be instantly shut down.  LAPD will not play when it comes to the high end sections of town.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),Montana (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-03-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> The EMP drill is of more concern with me tomorrow than ANTIFA.


And, hopefully, you're about as concerned about that as I am.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Wish I knew what it took to actually collect.  Be fun if all of us signed on up, and run 'em dry outta money...doing nothing.  lol
> 
> I listened to maybe 10-20 seconds of the op.  Oooh, that skeeery, seeerrrrious mooosic had me quiverin' in me boots!  
> 
> LOL


Yes, it would be great fun to sign on; secretly tape the training sessions; go out there and do the lackluster protest moves...and if they wanted MOAR, and wanted rioting and actually got into a shooting match with police...break out our own weaponry.

ON...THEM.

I should do it.  Except, with such a big college in town, and government workers outnumbering real workers...Antifa need not pay ANYONE to riot here...

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Yes, it would be great fun to sign on; secretly tape the training sessions; go out there and do the lackluster protest moves...and if they wanted MOAR, and wanted rioting and actually got into a shooting match with police...break out our own weaponry.
> 
> ON...THEM.
> 
> I should do it.  Except, with such a big college in town, and government workers outnumbering real workers...Antifa need not pay ANYONE to riot here...


What are you talking about???  All I was saying was; sign up and do nothing, just to deplete their funds.  

I've no intentions of going anywhere near those idiots, even if I _were_ worked up about tomorrow, which I'm not. But if people in cities want to act stupid, and LE allows it, that's their problem, not mine.

----------

Montana (11-04-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> the best thing ultimately for the country would be for trump and pence to leave office. it will be a long 3 years for them if they don't.


Trump is the LEGALLY elected POTUS.  Voted into office just like every president in the history of the USA.  Elected by the popular vote in 86% of the polling places.  Clinton won the popular vote in only 14% of the polling places.  The American people gave Trump the popular vote in 30 of 50 states, 60%.  And won more than 50% of the counties in 45 of the 50 states.

AN OVERWHELMING VICTORY.

That the left believed their own lies and now is having a childish temper tantrum is no reason for the duly elected legal president to leave office.

The left should grow up and change your diapers.

----------

2cent (11-03-2017),Jim Scott (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> So you think that a legally elected President, should step down if some people protest?
> 
> Actually, what should happen is that if these people show up to protest without a permit, they should be sent packing. And, if they have a permit and get violent or destructive they should be arrested and punished.


some, nah. thousands, it gets more real. also you shouldnt need to have a permit to express ur right to free speech.

----------


## Taylor

> Trump is the LEGALLY elected POTUS.  Voted into office just like every president in the history of the USA.  Elected by the popular vote in 86% of the polling places.  Clinton won the popular vote in only 14% of the polling places.  The American people gave Trump the popular vote in 30 of 50 states, 60%.  And won more than 50% of the counties in 45 of the 50 states.
> 
> AN OVERWHELMING VICTORY.
> 
> That the left believed their own lies and now is having a childish temper tantrum is no reason for the duly elected legal president to leave office.
> 
> The left should grow up and change your diapers.


i dont care about clinton. thats not why i want trump gone.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> some, nah. thousands, it gets more real. also you shouldnt need to have a permit to express ur right to free speech.


You mean, like the people who make up Citizens United?

----------


## Taylor

> You mean, like the people who make up Citizens United?


i dont know enough about that

----------


## Dan40

> i dont care about clinton. thats not why i want trump gone.


This is the USA.  200 years more successful than you will ever be or imagine.

You have to wait until 2024, just like we had to wait to be rid of the failed experiment Obama.

That is how a FREE society works.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> i dont know enough about that


Google is at your service.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> This is the USA.  200 years more successful than you will ever be or imagine.
> 
> You have to wait until 2024, just like we had to wait to be rid of the failed experiment Obama.
> 
> That is how a FREE society works.


you actually think trumps going to make it through his entire first term let alone two full terms? thats pretty laughable. no way in hell he makes it two full terms.

----------


## Dan40

> some, nah. thousands, it gets more real. also you shouldnt need to have a permit to express ur right to free speech.


Learn the law, instead of making ill-informed posts.  NO ONE needs to have a permit to express their views.  But a permit is needed to deny the use of public property to others that have an EQUAL RIGHT to use that public property.

If you wish to stand on a platform on your own property, you need no permit to say whatever you wish to say.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> some, nah. thousands, it gets more real. also you shouldnt need to have a permit to express ur right to free speech.


Free speech? Even freedoms are governed by law.  Look at guns, they are a right, but are governed by laws.

So you think if 1000s don't like the President, then he should not be President? The time for those decisions are when you vote. Otherwise no President would ever be able to stay President, since there are always millions that don't want whoever the current President is, to be President.

----------


## Daily Bread

> i always miss all the good stuff,,,the kazillion man march, the womens parade, ww2, korea, its like they just passed me by...


Did you see the eclipse ? I saw the eclipse - did ya see it ! Huh ,did you see it ?

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## Taxcutter

> you actually think trumps going to make it through his entire first term let alone two full terms? thats pretty laughable. no way in hell he makes it two full terms.



Taxcutter says:
Elections can be unpredictable, but Trump makes it to 2020 unless the Grim Reaper comes calling.

Right now I'd say he will win re-election in 2020 by a wider margin.   His base is rock-solid and the Dems are alienating everybody remotely centrist.

----------

Garden House Queen (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

Tay killed a pumpkin ...senseless - its just not right.

----------

2cent (11-03-2017),JustPassinThru (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017),Retiredat50 (11-03-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> you actually think trumps going to make it through his entire first term let alone two full terms? thats pretty laughable. no way in hell he makes it two full terms.


Be careful what you wish for... The same tactics being used against Trump, if successful, will set a precedent.  We could see every elected President, left or right, end up in endless conspiracy investigations, where both sides look to pull him/her down, just because they do not agree with his/her policies.

----------

Garden House Queen (11-04-2017),Louise (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Trump is the LEGALLY elected POTUS.  Voted into office just like every president in the history of the USA.  Elected by the popular vote in 86% of the polling places.  Clinton won the popular vote in only 14% of the polling places.  The American people gave Trump the popular vote in 30 of 50 states, 60%.  And won more than 50% of the counties in 45 of the 50 states.
> 
> AN OVERWHELMING VICTORY.
> 
> That the left believed their own lies and now is having a childish temper tantrum is no reason for the duly elected legal president to leave office.
> 
> The left should grow up and change your diapers.


...along with learning the definition of a few words, the laws, and, if it isn't too much of a stretch, reading, (and comprehending), the Constitution of the United States of America.

I know; I ask much.  

How about we just start with the meaning of *fascism*.  No, I'm not going to give it to you.  You have to look it up, yourselves.

The first Liberal who comes back with Webter's Unabridged Dictionary meaning, will be granted the next question.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Tay killed a pumpkin ...senseless - its just not right.


She takes it home, shows it off for Halloween, then into the dumpster  :Frown:  Think of all the forest creatures and birds it could have helped live through the cruel, cold winter  :Frown:

----------

Daily Bread (11-03-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> i dont care about clinton. thats not why i want trump gone.


You don't matter, and Clinton does not matter.  Trump is the legally elected president and obviously will be until at least the next election and most likely the election beyond that.

There is no reason for him to leave office.  That loud, stupid people don't know that, is not a good reason.

THE AMERICAN PEOPLE ELECTED TRUMP BY A VAST MARGIN.

----------

Garden House Queen (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

Nothing worse than a pumpkin murderer.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),Retiredat50 (11-03-2017)

----------


## Cap

> Nothing worse than a pumpkin murderer.

----------

Daily Bread (11-04-2017),JustPassinThru (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),potlatch (11-04-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> you actually think trumps going to make it through his entire first term let alone two full terms? thats pretty laughable. no way in hell he makes it two full terms.


L'il Darl'n From Jan1 2016 until after 7PM on Nov 8 2016, all you idiot liberals were CERTAIN that Clinton would win in a landslide.  You lied to yourselves all that time and still are.  You liberals lie yourselves to sleep at night and you've been 100% WRONG every day, every hour.

Trump won 86% to 14%  When you were certain he could not possibly win.

You were wrong then, you are wrong now.  Trump will NOT be impeached. Democrats will get slaughtered in the 2018 midterms, and Trump will be reelected in 2020 if he wishes to be.

Since 2007, The Democrats have LOST the House of Representatives.

LOST the Senate,

LOST 17 more state Governorships,

LOST control of 30 state legislatures,

LOST 1000 state legislative seats,

And LOST the White House by a massive margin.

GAINED control of nothing at all.  NOTHING.  ALL LOSSES.

*Wake up and look at REALITY.*

----------

Garden House Queen (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Tay killed a pumpkin ...senseless - its just not right.


Bet she doesn't even have the sense to make pie out of it, or cookies, or BREAD!

----------

Daily Bread (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

Tomorrow?  As for myself?  Well, my husband is going fishing early in the morning.  I'll probably finish up on the dusting, and complete my list for the Thanksgiving get-together.  
Maybe bake some cookies.  Visit the neighbors.  I dunno.  Not much else happening.  Not anything I think of getting all worked up about, anyway.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> Bet she doesn't even have the sense to make pie out of it, or cookies, or BREAD!


How about a pumpkin spice latte?

----------

2cent (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

The pumpkin just wanted to "live and let live".

----------


## Oskar

> Same thing


True.

----------



----------


## Oskar

> some, nah. thousands, it gets more real. also you shouldnt need to have a permit to express ur right to free speech.


You need a permit if you are going to take over a public road to do so.  

Besides, Antifa isn't expressing free speech - they riot, just like BLM.

----------


## Oskar

> i dont care about clinton. thats not why i want trump gone.


Do you wish Pence was the president?

----------


## Oskar

> i dont know enough about that


Citizen United was a group that wanted to express free speech but were not allowed.

The Supreme Court said that they had a right to free speech and the left has been crying foul ever since.

----------


## 2cent

> How about a pumpkin spice latte?


Or cheesecake, or pancakes, or soup, or the the zillion of things you can do with a SQUASH recipe.  

(Oh, "squash" sounds so cruel to do to a pumpkin!  :Drama: )

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Roast the pumpkin seeds!

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),tiny1 (11-04-2017)

----------


## Cap

We roast our pumpkin seeds every year, with salt and some spices.

We did a bunch of butternut squash this year and I kept those seeds and roasted them, better - a lot better than the pumpkin seeds.  Like almost burnt popcorn.

----------


## 2cent

> Roast the pumpkin seeds!


I'm crueler.  I spread them out on paper towels, and let them dry until they're ..._dead!_

then sprinkle 'em w/a little salt, and jam away.   :Headbang:

----------

Daily Bread (11-04-2017),Jen (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> We roast our pumpkin seeds every year, with salt and some spices.
> 
> We did a bunch of butternut squash this year and I kept those seeds and roasted them, better - a lot better than the pumpkin seeds.  Like almost burnt popcorn.


Oh yummy.  Burnt popcorn.  Like something to _die_ for!

----------


## Louise

> some, nah. thousands, it gets more real. also you shouldnt need to have a permit to express ur right to free speech.


That's kind of funny, hearing you speak about the 'right to free speech.'   Hasn't the left been shutting down FREE SPEECH at all of the Universities?

----------

Garden House Queen (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> you actually think trumps going to make it through his entire first term let alone two full terms? thats pretty laughable. no way in hell he makes it two full terms.




Quoted and saved for the future!  :Big Grin:

----------

Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Today's the day! I guess the snowflakes aren't up and rioting yet, huh?

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

Nov. 4th Status Report:
6:54am

Well I'm sitting here in iHop in a heavily Democrat, Liberal, Snowflake neighborhood (I know, I know) and none of the said subjects are discussing anything about rioting, looting, nor killing me nor anyone else in the near future, so... 

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

MrogersNhood (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> Such arrogance.
> 
> The People elected Trump, dumbshit.
> 
> "We" decide what's best for the country, not you.


Actually, by people being allowed to vote for such an important position without any kind of qualifying test, she decides too.

That's what's dangerous about our voting system.

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------


## Dolly

> the best thing ultimately for the country would be for trump and pence to leave office. it will be a long 3 years for them if they don't.


You are delusional, naive, and foolish.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> i dont know enough about that


You should make that your signature for every post.

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017),Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

8:40 AM and all is well.  :Smiley20:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Today's the day! I guess the snowflakes aren't up and rioting yet, huh?


No, they sleep in.  

Their riots are scheduled to start, variously, at 1 or 2 pm.

If they get their wish...they're gonna learn the hard realities of being a revolutionary slacker.  Just as Trotsky, putting the happy-face on the Bolsheviks, was disposed of once no longer useful...so, too, will the Snowflakes be shoveled aside, once the hard-core revolutionaries move in.

Shoveled aside...into trench graves.

I doubt it will happen, not today...but we really are teetering on the precipice.  And it seems, amazingly, a YUUGE number of comfortable Establishment Libburls, WANT this.

I make no bets on this.  However, I gotta admit, I'm not really prepared.  I have the food handy; but I haven't dug the shotguns out.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Nov. 4th Status Report:
> 6:54am
> 
> Well I'm sitting here in iHop in a heavily Democrat, Liberal, Snowflake neighborhood (I know, I know) and none of the said subjects are discussing anything about rioting, looting, nor killing me nor anyone else in the near future, so... 
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


Antifa sleeps in.

And Mommy makes breakfast for them.  You won't see them at _bourgeois_ cafes like IHOP.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## Beachcomber

> I hope every real American from the Right just sits it out.  They are looking for a fight...............  let them do all the bad stuff while we sit and watch.  I hope police stands back and watches.  Film everything.  Have videos of THEM starting ALL the fights.  
> 
> I will be staying home.  Far as I know nothing is going on in my area.


Yes, same here.

Plus, today is college football day.  So let the poor cops on duty shoot any mobsters 
who are violent or destroying property and we'll sort it out next week.

----------

Daily Bread (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Why not! That`s a deal!


Instead of going to town to do whatever it is those fools have planned, we'll wiz on by, pick up a bottle, and hit the park or somthin'.  lol

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Instead of going to town to do whatever it is those fools have planned, we'll wiz on by, pick up a bottle, and hit the park or somthin'.  lol


We underestimate them at our own peril.

I hate to do this...but Godwin's Law no longer applies.  The German National Socialist experience can teach us a lot.

The Nazis started out as beer-hall louts and buffoons...they got twenty or so together, one night, and announced their Revolution.  That was what clapped young Hitler in jail...the Beer-Hall Putsch.  

They were quite amusing...until they weren't.  They were called clowns and disgraces...until, suddenly they were called "Herr Chancellor" and "Excellency."

I read the numbers of supporters for Burn Knee...and I read what he's said all his years of obscurity.  It is all very disturbing.

----------

Dave37 (11-04-2017),Jim Scott (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),Retiredat50 (11-04-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

All we can do is hope law enforcement does it's job.............ENFORCE the law.  So far, they pretty much let these anarchists do as they please.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> All we can do is hope law enforcement does it's job.............ENFORCE the law.  So far, they pretty much let these anarchists do as they please.


Hope is for children.

And law enforcement is compromised.  Not the police and in most cases not police supervision.  The POLITICAL office-holders which police supervision reports to.

The major cities are lost.  It is what it is; and it will not change.  The moral rot has led to political corruption, not only tolerated but cheered on.

----------

Garden House Queen (11-04-2017),Jim Scott (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),Retiredat50 (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

The fools in CA will probably get up at noon, turn on the t.v., and think they missed it all, not realizing that what they're watching is NYC.

----------

Daily Bread (11-04-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

Where is everybody. Billy made a sign.

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Did you see the eclipse ? I saw the eclipse - did ya see it ! Huh ,did you see it ?


i saw the one before the last one,,,i could have seen the last one, but they all look the same to me...i may see the next one, if it doesn't happen after i go to bed...

----------

Daily Bread (11-04-2017)

----------


## MrMike

> they look fierce!
> 
> all those metal earings, studs and body cavities...
> 
> i dont know how they find the time...


The Bicycle helmet is fierce!

(lawdy... what a pussfest!)

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-04-2017),ruthless terrier (11-04-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> The Bicycle helmet is fierce!
> 
> (lawdy... what a pussfest!)


well, to be fair,,,it is the law to wear your bicycle helmet when cycling or your mom takes your bike away...

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),MrMike (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017),Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> The Bicycle helmet is fierce!
> 
> (lawdy... what a pussfest!)


Yeah, it looks tough!

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),MrMike (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## Cap

So far turning out to be a nice day outside for the start of civil war.

I think I'll go out to brunch to commemorate this historic event.

----------


## NuYawka

Nov. 4th Status Report #2
12:50p

Beautiful day here in the ATL too. Just ordered some pork lo mein from the local Chinese place (gotta support the local businesses) and still haven't heard anyone ranting and raving about cutting off my head (nor anyone else's, for that matter).

***Over and out...

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

MrogersNhood (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Nov. 4th Status Report #2
> 12:50p
> 
> Beautiful day here in the ATL too. Just ordered some pork lo mein from the local Chinese place (gotta support the local businesses) and still haven't heard anyone ranting and raving about cutting off my head (nor anyone else's, for that matter).
> 
> ***Over and out...
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk



pork lo mein can be dangerous if ordered extra spicy...watch your six,,,just saying...

----------

MrMike (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## Taxcutter

1300 hrs EDT.

Where are they?

----------


## NuYawka

> pork lo mein can be dangerous if ordered extra spicy...watch your six,,,just saying...


lol lol

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 1300 hrs EDT.
> 
> Where are they?


They're like Edgar Winter. They only come out at night.

----------

Daily Bread (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),MrMike (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

***BREAKER BREAKER 19***

***BREAKER BREAKER!!!***

Outta... breath... but I was... I I was just leered at by someone wearing a... a bicycle... a bicycle h helmet.... Stand by...

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),MrMike (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> The Bicycle helmet is fierce!
> 
> (lawdy... what a pussfest!)


Ya caught that, too?   :Rofl:

----------

MrMike (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Where is everybody. Billy made a sign.


Well, shiver me timbers!   :Skeert:

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),MrMike (11-04-2017),Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

.... running........

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

MrMike (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> They're like Edgar Winter. They only come out at night.


Hey now.  Don't be going dissin' Edgar Winters by associating him with the pussies in the miscreant club.  :Nono:

----------

MrMike (11-04-2017)

----------


## MrMike

> Hey now.  Don't be going dissin' Edgar Winters by associating him with the pussies in the miscreant club.


Johnny was better...

(guitar)

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Johnny was better...
> 
> (guitar)


Yes.  Correct me on this, if you would, please.  Was it Edgar, or the both of them, who came out with quadraphonic sound?

----------


## NuYawka

> Yes.  Correct me on this, if you would, please.  Was it Edgar, or the both of them, who came out with quadraphonic sound?


THIS is what you're concerned about while I'm running from someone that's wearing a bicycle helmet?????

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),MrMike (11-04-2017)

----------


## Ill-informed

I think that if I was planning to start a civil war I'd set my alarm clock, wake up early and get on with it. But these ANTIFA clowns want to sleep in, eat some cereal, watch some cartoons, take a bong hit, choose a scary looking outfit and mosey on down to the riot at 1:00 pm. Overthrowing the American government is probably going to be more difficult than these people imagine. Starting a civil war may require them to wake up early, which appears to be a deal breaker for them. I am not proud of the fact that I have been looking forward to this "event".I truly hope that no-one gets hurt or killed but I would like to witness a complete failure with many of these idiots receiving a participation trophy in the form of a mug shot.

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> THIS is what you're concerned about while I'm running from someone that's wearing a bicycle helmet?????
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


Gotta get some roller blades. I could never catch up with those girls on the bike trails on my Trek.

----------

Daily Bread (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),MrMike (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## MrMike

> Yes.  Correct me on this, if you would, please.  Was it Edgar, or the both of them, who came out with quadraphonic sound?


You know, I'm not sure on that one.  Was it introduced with Frankenstein?  I think that's the first I remember it (I was a kid then)

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),Daily Bread (11-04-2017)

----------


## MrMike

> THIS is what you're concerned about while I'm running from someone that's wearing a bicycle helmet?????
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


Are they wearing that other gay bike-rider wear?

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You know, I'm not sure on that one.  Was it introduced with Frankenstein?  I think that's the first I remember it (I was a kid then)


Johnny was a great bluesmaster and cheap tequila is still one of my fave songs. 
Did you know Edgar,  Johnny, and Rick Derringer were all good friends playing the Texas blues along with their buds ZZ Top.

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),MrMike (11-04-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I think that if I was planning to start a civil war I'd set my alarm clock, wake up early and get on with it. But these ANTIFA clowns want to sleep in, eat some cereal, watch some cartoons, take a bong hit, choose a scary looking outfit and mosey on down to the riot at 1:00 pm. Overthrowing the American government is probably going to be more difficult than these people imagine. Starting a civil war may require them to wake up early, which appears to be a deal breaker for them. I am not proud of the fact that I have been looking forward to this "event".I truly hope that no-one gets hurt or killed but I would like to witness a complete failure with many of these idiots receiving a participation trophy in the form of a mug shot.


Ha-ha! Somebody pocketed Soros' money and it never made it out to the the street bums and moldylocks.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),MrMike (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

Okay okay, this just... this just in... phew!

The scary bicycle-helmet-wearing sonnuvabitch turned out to only be a six year-old girl... but she was a BIG six year-old girl and today's NOVEMBER 4TH!!!

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),MrMike (11-04-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Okay okay, this just... this just in... phew!
> 
> The scary bicycle-helmet-wearing sonnuvabitch turned out to only be a six year-old girl... but she was a BIG six year-old girl and today's NOVEMBER 4TH!!!
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


Be Careful! They might be taking after Palestinian kids.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),MrMike (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## MrMike

> Okay okay, this just... this just in... phew!
> 
> The scary bicycle-helmet-wearing sonnuvabitch turned out to only be a six year-old girl... but she was a BIG six year-old girl and today's NOVEMBER 4TH!!!
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> You know, I'm not sure on that one.  Was it introduced with Frankenstein?  I think that's the first I remember it (I was a kid then)


Yes, it was _Frankenstein_.  Everyone went out and bought 4 speakers, or dealt with having to put up w/two.  Nevertheless is was a leap in the music world; one that possibly not even Johann Sebastian Bach had anticipated.

----------

MrMike (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Johnny was a great bluesmaster and cheap tequila is still one of my fave songs. 
> Did you know Edgar,  Johnny, and Rick Derringer were all good friends playing the Texas blues along with their buds ZZ Top.


_Bless_, how I love that tune!  
And, believe it or not, I did know that.  (Hey, gotta brag on the few things I know, or nobody'll know I know.  lol)

----------



----------


## Ginger

So where's antifa's war? Bunch of pussies.

----------

Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> I think that if I was planning to start a civil war I'd set my alarm clock, wake up early and get on with it. But these ANTIFA clowns want to sleep in, eat some cereal, watch some cartoons, take a bong hit, choose a scary looking outfit and mosey on down to the riot at 1:00 pm. Overthrowing the American government is probably going to be more difficult than these people imagine. Starting a civil war may require them to wake up early, which appears to be a deal breaker for them. I am not proud of the fact that I have been looking forward to this "event".I truly hope that no-one gets hurt or killed but I would like to witness a complete failure with many of these idiots receiving a participation trophy in the form of a mug shot.


Dang!  How did I miss this post?!

 :Applause:

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Ha-ha! Somebody pocketed Soros' money and it never made it out to the the street bums and moldylocks.


See now?  THIS ^^^ is why I wanted all of us to sign up!

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> of course he's loving it. its all about him.


you're not caring for it because it is all about you.   he's done nothing bad for this country...all good.   Economy improving, stock market, consumer confidence...but you don't want to see that because your delicate little sensibilities have been irritated.

But that's the way our little snowflake progressive lefties are...it's all about them....to hell with the rest of us.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> So where's antifa's war? Bunch of pussies.


No wonder I have trouble finding one. I didn't know they come in bunches.

----------

2cent (11-04-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

> I think that if I was planning to start a civil war I'd set my alarm clock, wake up early and get on with it. But these ANTIFA clowns want to sleep in, eat some cereal, watch some cartoons, take a bong hit, choose a scary looking outfit and mosey on down to the riot at 1:00 pm. Overthrowing the American government is probably going to be more difficult than these people imagine. Starting a civil war may require them to wake up early, which appears to be a deal breaker for them. I am not proud of the fact that I have been looking forward to this "event".I truly hope that no-one gets hurt or killed but I would like to witness a complete failure with many of these idiots receiving a participation trophy in the form of a mug shot.


This is a great post, but I for one have had enough of this BS, I hope there are many shot and killed, I want to see FEMA camps put up and filled all across the Nation. Maybe if they got a taste of real Fascism they would learn how well they have it here in the great country we live in.

----------


## 2cent

> This is a great post, but I for one have had enough of this BS, I hope there are many shot and killed, I want to see FEMA camps put up and filled all across the Nation. Maybe if they got a taste of real Fascism they would learn how well they have it here in the great country we live in.


Not me, thank you.  I want them to know and _feel_ just how unimportant they are.

----------


## 2cent

> No wonder I have trouble finding one. I didn't know they come in bunches.


Grapes come in bunches, right?  Oh dang.  I always like the California Raisins.  They were kinda cool.   Fruit of the Loom dudes, too.  They were always a fun _bunch_.  (No pun meant when I wrote that, but now that I think about it.... :Rofl:  )

----------

MrogersNhood (11-04-2017)

----------


## Jen

> Yes, same here.
> 
> Plus, today is college football day.  So let the poor cops on duty shoot any mobsters 
> who are violent or destroying property and we'll sort it out next week.


Nah.  I say let them be violent and destroy property.  Take their pictures and show those pictures on the news.  Cops can go to the football games.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> ***BREAKER BREAKER 19***
> 
> ***BREAKER BREAKER!!!***
> 
> Outta... breath... but I was... I I was just leered at by someone wearing a... a bicycle... a bicycle h helmet.... Stand by...
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


Was she a MILF?

Or just jailbait?

----------


## 2cent

I, for one, am loving this thread.  I've not the least clue of what's going on out there in the world, and am enjoying every last minute of making fun of the dolts, allowing reprieve from the more serious matters, that only end up making me angry.

This, otoh, is fun!   :Cheers: 

Btw, anybody got the news on?  Anything going on out there?

----------

Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Snowing like hell in Montucky; or anyway, it just stopped.  Two inches on the ground.

Too cold for armchair revolutionaries.  Besides, Dennis Washington's minions might be out and about, taking pictures.

Dennis gave them the Washington-Grizzly Stadium; he...omigawd..._MIGHT TAKE IT BACK!!!_.

Let's go to Bozeman to riot....kk?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I, for one, am loving this thread.  I've not the least clue of what's going on out there in the world, and am enjoying every last minute of making fun of the dolts, allowing reprieve from the more serious matters, that only end up making me angry.
> 
> This, otoh, is fun!  
> 
> Btw, anybody got the news on?  Anything going on out there?


I like Honey Bunches of Oats but not bunchies or wedgies. I thought you should have this news.

----------

2cent (11-04-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

> I, for one, am loving this thread.  I've not the least clue of what's going on out there in the world, and am enjoying every last minute of making fun of the dolts, allowing reprieve from the more serious matters, that only end up making me angry.
> 
> This, otoh, is fun!  
> 
> Btw, anybody got the news on?  Anything going on out there?


It's been delayed again because their moms forgot to pull their black "Military" under-roos and masks our of the washer and put them in the dyer. Should be another 30 minutes at least.

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-04-2017)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> It's been delayed again because their moms forgot to pull their black "Military" under-roos and masks our of the washer and put them in the dyer. Should be another 30 minutes at least.


They forgot to riot today?

----------


## 2cent

> I like Honey Bunches of Oats but not bunchies or wedgies. I thought you should have this news.


Ya know, that Honey Bunches of Oats has always sounded good, but never tried it.  Never had bunchies nor wedges.  I do hear tell that they come highly unrecommended.

Thanks for the update, though.  I feared I might be missing out on something.

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

It's after two, East Coast time...how's The Revolution unfolding, now?

Bicycle Helmets don't count.

----------


## 2cent

> It's been delayed again because their moms forgot to pull their black "Military" under-roos and masks our of the washer and put them in the dyer. Should be another 30 minutes at least.


Stinkin' useless mothers!  I knew they'd have SOMEbody to blame!

----------

Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> They forgot to riot today?


Yeah.  Stupid mothers.  Regular friggin' useless under-roos!

----------


## Madison

Boy they are plain bullshit ..oh I know ! Wrong date!

----------



----------


## Louise

live feed from NYC:

https://www.pscp.tv/w/1OdJrAnmdOOGX




https://www.pscp.tv/w/1OyKAdRnAzgxb?q=protest

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Two dindus just had a knock-down , skull drag at the dollar store parking lot next door. I thought it was men , but it was two women. Some kind of way the skinny, aids sista knocked the big booty woman down and grabbed her by the weave and skull drug the heffer all around the concrete parking lot. Damn, I was sending a message and trying to video the damn thing from the back porch but i missed getting the good stuff. 
Cops are out there scratching their Butts trying to figure out what to do.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),Louise (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),Morning Star (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017),Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Two dindus just had a knock-down , skull drag at the dollar store parking lot next door. I thought it was men , but it was two women. Some kind of way the skinny, aids sista knocked the big booty woman down and grabbed her by the weave and skull drug the heffer all around the concrete parking lot. Damn, I was sending a message and trying to video the damn thing from the back porch but i missed getting the good stuff. 
> Cops are out there scratching their Butts trying to figure out what to do.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Rita Marley

So far the revolution is going about as well as Hillary's campaign.

----------

NuYawka (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> So far the revolution is going about as well as Hillary's campaign.


Day all confused around here. Day fightin each other.

----------

Oskar (11-04-2017),Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> So far the revolution is going about as well as Hillary's campaign.


The crowds are that small?

----------

Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> I make no bets on this.  However, I gotta admit, I'm not really prepared.  I have the food handy; but I haven't dug the shotguns out.


I need to stock up on ammunition.

----------


## Rutabaga

i just saw a ninja!

oops, my bad,,it was just mike, the postman...

[well, he could have been a ninja, except for the tee-shirt and ball cap, and the suv he was driving]...

i did ask him if he had a bicycle helmet, but he said no,,he didnt even have a bike...

----------

NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> The crowds are that small?


I expected to see angry people who really mean it, but so far all I've see is a giant Jesus sign and people sipping Starbucks.

----------

NuYawka (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

The revolution will be broadcast live on the interwebz!

----------


## Rutabaga

> I need to stock up on ammunition.


too late now,,,you missed it...

----------

Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I expected to see angry people who really mean it, but so far all I've see is a giant Jesus sign and people sipping Starbucks.


starbucks is a huge capitalist corporation...they should be burned...

----------

Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

> starbucks is a huge capitalist corporation...they should be burned...


I heard they don't even pay the coffee pourers $15/hr.

----------

Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> The major cities are lost.  It is what it is; and it will not change.  The moral rot has led to political corruption, not only tolerated but cheered on.


Chicago writ large.

----------


## Oskar

Is Chicago still a racist word, similar to golf?

----------


## NuYawka

> Two dindus just had a knock-down , skull drag at the dollar store parking lot next door. I thought it was men , but it was two women. Some kind of way the skinny, aids sista knocked the big booty woman down and grabbed her by the weave and skull drug the heffer all around the concrete parking lot. Damn, I was sending a message and trying to video the damn thing from the back porch but i missed getting the good stuff. 
> Cops are out there scratching their Butts trying to figure out what to do.


Would've loved to see that video.  :Frown: 

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------



----------


## Rutabaga

> I heard they don't even pay the *coffee pourers* $15/hr.


"baristas" remember the pronouns thingy...dont wanna go to jail do you?

----------

Morning Star (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> starbucks is a huge capitalist corporation...they should be burned...


But who will make the Coffee? 
Surely millennials don't make their own coffee. 

Liberal logic says it's much more economical to pay $7 for a latte,  than to buy a whole bag or can of coffee for seven bucks.

----------

Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> I think that if I was planning to start a civil war I'd set my alarm clock, wake up early and get on with it. But these ANTIFA clowns want to sleep in, eat some cereal, watch some cartoons, take a bong hit, choose a scary looking outfit and mosey on down to the riot at 1:00 pm. Overthrowing the American government is probably going to be more difficult than these people imagine. Starting a civil war may require them to wake up early, which appears to be a deal breaker for them. I am not proud of the fact that I have been looking forward to this "event".I truly hope that no-one gets hurt or killed but I would like to witness a complete failure with many of these idiots receiving a participation trophy in the form of a mug shot.


Yeah, it is turning out to be a bummer. 

Maybe these kids will learn that you don't announce the day that you are going to start a revolution - you just do it if you can. 

They can't.

----------


## Oskar

> "baristas" remember the pronouns thingy...dont wanna go to jail do you?


But barista is a feminine pronounce. Need a gender neutral one like baristiz.

----------


## Oskar

I almost feel like the people heading out to Bull Run with their picnic lunches, but at least they got to see a show.

----------


## Morning Star

I'd rather my coffee girl not have it's own stirrer.

----------


## Oskar

> Grapes come in bunches, right?  Oh dang.  I always like the California Raisins.  They were kinda cool.   Fruit of the Loom dudes, too.  They were always a fun _bunch_.  (No pun meant when I wrote that, but now that I think about it.... )


The California milk cows.

----------

2cent (11-04-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

What IF....................

You threw a Revolution, and, nobody came?


I WONDER........

What the popular kids are doing today?



It only figures.......

...that the Revolution of Spoiled Children might get started a bit late.....(Apparently, they have the same dedication to tearing shit up, as they do, showing up for work.....)

----------

NuYawka (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> It's been delayed again because their moms forgot to pull their black "Military" under-roos and masks our of the washer and put them in the dyer. Should be another 30 minutes at least.


Revolution is supposed to start here in L.A. in 30 minutes.

----------


## Louise

Austin  https://www.pscp.tv/w/1ZkKzdglVgqJv


_ - https://www.pscp.tv/BuzzFeedNews/1OyKAdRnAzgxb


__ - https://twitter.com/AlBoeNEWS/status/926893019386613760


they are taking a knee in chicago  https://www.facebook.com/Fox32Chicag...type=3&theater

----------

Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> Ya know, that Honey Bunches of Oats has always sounded good, but never tried it.  Never had bunchies nor wedges.  I do hear tell that they come highly unrecommended.
> 
> Thanks for the update, though.  I feared I might be missing out on something.


Antifa might be delayed because they have their panties in a bunch.

----------


## Rita Marley

They need better PR. Maybe some other attractions. "Revolution and BBQ starts at 1:00pm."

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

> Revolution is supposed to start here in L.A. in 30 minutes.


I read that expecting people to be on time is racist, so be patient, the war will start when they get there.

----------

NuYawka (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## Louise

https://www.pscp.tv/w/1ZkKzdglVgqJv

Austin^^^----Patriots showed up to counter protest

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> Day all confused around here. Day fightin each other.


LAPD just called in a male Hispanic beating up a Hispanic female.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

Dancing girls, vodka, balloons.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> They need better PR. Maybe some other attractions. "Revolution and BBQ starts at 1:00pm."


Should have advertised marijuana. That might attract crowds but I don't know how you overthrow the government all mellow and stoned. If they did that I would be downtown selling mini bags of Doritos.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> The California milk cows.


Oh, bless.  How could I forget the Calli_fawn_ia cows?  A special moment, for sure, in anybody's day.

----------

Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> But who will make the Coffee? 
> Surely millennials don't make their own coffee. 
> 
> Liberal logic says it's much more economical to pay $7 for a latte,  than to buy a whole bag or can of coffee for seven bucks.


Posted on another thread,

LIBERAL LOGIC is an oxymoron.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## Dan40

Every day, in every way, I tell myself that NOW, THIS, is as stupid as the left can get.  And every day in every way, they prove, NOT YET!

----------

Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Cold rain takes the fight right out of you.  LOLOLOLOL

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

> They need better PR. Maybe some other attractions. "Revolution and BBQ starts at 1:00pm."


NAME!!!!  It's all in the NAME!

Call this whole thing, "The Doobie Revolution," and, perhaps there is more motivation.

(Plus, that would help keep it a peaceful revolution.  For some reason, smashing picture windows and throwing rocks at McDonalds doesn't seem to change the government much.....but, who knows what might happen if they loot a Payless Shoe store!?!)

----------

Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

do they have enough change among them to get a beer?  LOLOLOLOL

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

> Dancing girls, vodka, balloons.


But, NO Clowns!!!!

Egads, but if the Joker and Pennywise were to show up!

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

Maybe they shoulda made a stronger hashtag for it.

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> *But who will make the Coffee? 
> *Surely millennials don't make their own coffee. 
> 
> Liberal logic says it's much more economical to pay $7 for a latte,  than to buy a whole bag or can of coffee for seven bucks.


mom makes the coffee...

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Maybe they shoulda made a stronger hashtag for it.
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


yea,,,in big letters, with colors and rainbows...

----------


## Rutabaga

BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!


a black dude just shot another black dude in chicago!


damn them racist whites!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> do they have enough change among them to get a beer?  LOLOLOLOL


If it wasn't all about me..me..me.. me, they could get a 40 oz for $1.25 and share.

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=...4%20Revolution.


they caught some antifa members on video...

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> do they have enough change among them to get a beer?  LOLOLOLOL




 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-05-2017)

----------


## Louise

https://www.pscp.tv/navyveteranUSA/1PlKQQgjQRZKE (JJS: "#Anifa/Refuse Facism Protest in downtown Los Angeles.")



actual antifa spotted in SEA  https://www.pscp.tv/w/1rmxPOwpbvyJN

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),MrogersNhood (11-05-2017)

----------


## Louise

L.A. just startin up  https://www.pscp.tv/w/1PlKQQgjQRZKE (JJS: "#Anifa/Refuse Facism Protest in downtown Los Angeles.")


- la california https://www.pscp.tv/w/1mnGerZnmenJX

----------

Oskar (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> https://www.pscp.tv/navyveteranUSA/1PlKQQgjQRZKE (JJS: "#Anifa/Refuse Facism Protest in downtown Los Angeles.")
> 
> 
> 
> actual antifa spotted in SEA  https://www.pscp.tv/w/1rmxPOwpbvyJN


Good Lord.  More shiver me timbers waste of time.  Only looked at the fist link for a short while.  I've better things to do.  Like making fun of these twerps.

----------


## 2cent

I bet all those accusing those of us on the right of wanting to egg this on are SO let down today.  lol

----------


## Kodiak

There are several live feeds on Youtube of these clowns dressed in black walking up and down various cities with professionally made signs.  Fortunately, at least so far, the msm is pretty much ignoring them.

----------



----------


## Rutabaga

> L.A. just startin up  https://www.pscp.tv/w/1PlKQQgjQRZKE (JJS: "#Anifa/Refuse Facism Protest in downtown Los Angeles.")
> 
> 
> - la california https://www.pscp.tv/w/1mnGerZnmenJX


watched the bottom live feed,,,it looks like the pro American supporters outnumber the communists 10 to 1...

----------

Louise (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> There are several live feeds on Youtube of these clowns dressed in black walking up and down various cities with professionally made signs.  Fortunately, at least so far, the msm is pretty much ignoring them.


What does concern me though, is that the violence usually happens just when everyone thinks it's over and are about to leave. That's when people let their guard down, yet that is the most dangerous part.

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

Louise (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

By the way, it's almost 5pm and all my electronics and cars still work, so there goes the EMP test scare too.

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

2cent (11-04-2017),Louise (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> By the way, it's almost 5pm and all my electronics and cars still work, so there goes the EMP test scare too.
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


Oh, heck, I forgot all about that.  Thanks!  Seems like I might could oughta start fixin' to think about doing something about that.

----------

NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Day all confused around here. Day fightin each other.


It's like that, when you don't know why you're rioting and nobody has told you.

"_Because....TRUMP!!_"

That doesn't stand up well on a moment's examination...which is more than they've given it, before the cameras and questioning starts.

----------


## Oskar

> watched the bottom live feed,,,it looks like the pro American supporters outnumber the communists 10 to 1...


The media will report it as a "white supremacist" rally.

----------

Daily Bread (11-04-2017),Louise (11-04-2017),Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> a black dude just shot another black dude in chicago!
> 
> 
> damn them racist whites!


Iffn da dude doan bees ded, hit doan cownt.

----------

Rutabaga (11-04-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> But who will make the Coffee? 
> Surely millennials don't make their own coffee.


_OMFG!!_.

You do NOT want them making coffee!!  Have you ever HAD coffee made by kids?  McDonald's coffee...it's Drano.  Burger Knave gave it up, years ago...they have those DoweEgbert machines that make coffee at the press of the button.  It's not instant; it's some sort of hybrid that forces hot water through a grind that's dropped.  They had one of those machines at a railroad hotel, too.  Mediocre coffee, but better than kids' coffee.

Gas stations...depends on who's working.   If it's a white 50-something matron, the coffee will be GOOD.  If it's kids, forget it.

But, given the difficulty the kids have, understanding how to make it...I can see it their way.

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> What IF....................
> 
> You threw a Revolution, and, nobody came?
> 
> 
> I WONDER........
> 
> What the popular kids are doing today?
> 
> ...


DO NOT FORGET...

The Occupy Shit thingy started slow, too.  Took them time to morph it into Antifa and BLM; but they did.

It's too cold for a Snowflake Revolution.



If they try again next summer...they might do a lot better.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> They need better PR. Maybe some other attractions. "Revolution and BBQ starts at 1:00pm."


* Revolution and Medical Marijuana Clinic start at 2 pm. * 
* FREE screenings for glaucoma, pinched nerves, carcinoma of the armpit.* 

Complementary first prescription filled.

----------

Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Dancing girls, vodka, balloons.


Trannies with titties!

Chicks with dicks!

THAT will draw them.  We're all a-titter at the idea of TRANSSEXUALS...it's even moar kewel than HOMOSEXUALITY.

----------

Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

ANTIFA - your revolution is boring!

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Although it is entertaining to watch them miserably fail.

----------


## Louise

https://twitter.com/Timcast/status/926921580445294592


Two female Trump supporters went to the front of the Antifa protest and held up a TRUMP banner, and are marching like they are leading the march. LOL

----------

Madison (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> They need better PR. Maybe some other attractions. "Revolution and BBQ starts at 1:00pm."


Really.  These folks can't even tailgate right.

----------

Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Here is the Los Angeles Pershing Square live stream.

Yelling "No Trump!"

----------

Louise (11-04-2017),Madison (11-04-2017),Rita Marley (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> ANTIFA - your revolution is boring!


Let's take a breather from the mass beheadings and revolution...

https://i0.wp.com/gifrific.com/wp-co...50%2C309&ssl=1


*** EDIT
Nevermind. I still can't get these damn GIFs to show properly @Matt. I'm using the original URL and still not getting the result I want.
Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------


## Oskar

"Trump and Pence must go!"

----------


## Oskar

I thought there were gong to be millions! LOL!

----------


## Oskar

> https://twitter.com/Timcast/status/926921580445294592
> 
> 
> Two female Trump supporters went to the front of the Antifa protest and held up a TRUMP banner, and are marching like they are leading the march. LOL


Our side is smarter than the left.

The lady in the headscarf doesn't seem happy and the anti-Trump sign is n Spanish.

----------


## Madison

> Two dindus just had a knock-down , skull drag at the dollar store parking lot next door. I thought it was men , but it was two women. Some kind of way the skinny, aids sista knocked the big booty woman down and grabbed her by the weave and skull drug the heffer all around the concrete parking lot. Damn, I was sending a message and trying to video the damn thing from the back porch but i missed getting the good stuff. 
> Cops are out there scratching their Butts trying to figure out what to do.


 @HawkTheSlayer     Taser Gun   :Wink:

----------



----------


## 2cent



----------

Morning Star (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

So, if Trump and Pence go - who replaces them?

Paul Ryan?

----------


## Madison

> There are several live feeds on Youtube of these clowns dressed in black walking up and down various cities with professionally made signs.  Fortunately, at least so far, the msm is pretty much ignoring them.


Would be funny to see some idiots dress in black have their pants put down by pro Trumps!!!!

----------



----------


## Rita Marley

> Here is the Los Angeles Pershing Square live stream.
> 
> Yelling "No Trump!"


Some guy on the US flag side was on a megaphone talking very calmly to the small group of Antifa on the steps. "Look at your movement! Just look at you guys! Of course, I have a big penis."

----------

Daily Bread (11-04-2017),Oskar (11-04-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> By the way, it's almost 5pm and all my electronics and cars still work, so there goes the EMP test scare too.
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


The bad stuff is supposed to happen later, after LSU beats Alabama.  :Danceshout:  :Pope:

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

is trump and pence still in the whitehouse?

is the revolution over yet?


inquiring minds want to know...

----------


## Taxcutter

Their revolution is over-rated.

----------


## Morning Star

> is trump and pence still in the whitehouse?
> 
> is the revolution over yet?
> 
> 
> inquiring minds want to know...


Yea after that strong showing of resistance Pense and Trump abdicated their throwns and appointed Hillary President.

----------

2cent (11-05-2017),Louise (11-04-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Yeah.

I'd like to see one of them tell us how it's s'posed to work.  Does Trump just resign, and then, by universal accolade, Princess Pantsuit get pulled up to take the Oath of Office?

Have any of these dingbats ever heard of the Constitution?

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> Yeah.
> 
> I'd like to see one of them tell us how it's s'posed to work.  Does Trump just resign, and then, by universal accolade, Princess Pantsuit get pulled up to take the Oath of Office?
> 
> Have any of these dingbats ever heard of the Constitution?


If they could get Trump, Pence, and Ryan to resign we would have President Orrin Hatch.

----------


## Matt

> Let's take a breather from the mass beheadings and revolution...
> 
> https://i0.wp.com/gifrific.com/wp-co...50%2C309&ssl=1
> 
> 
> *** EDIT
> Nevermind. I still can't get these damn GIFs to show properly @Matt. I'm using the original URL and still not getting the result I want.
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


 @NuYawka

Your URL has conditionals attached to the end. You have to remove them. The image has to end with a image extension which in this case would be .gif

Remove this from the end of it:



```
?resize=550%2C309&ssl=1
```

This then:



```
https://i0.wp.com/gifrific.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Rachel-Bilson-Eating-Ice-Cream-Magnum-Commercial.gif
```

Becomes:

----------

NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

It should be after dark in NYC, are these kids camping out or going home to the basement?

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> @NuYawka
> 
> Your URL has conditionals attached to the end. You have to remove them. The image has to end with a image extension which in this case would be .gif
> 
> Remove this from the end of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Oooh.. okay, thanks very much @Matt. I'm actually quite embarrassed, because I used to code my own websites with html back in the nineties, when Yahoo had this thing called Geocities.

I should've known this.

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------


## Dan40

> Would be funny to see some idiots dress in black have their pants put down by pro Trumps!!!!


Antipants?

----------

Madison (11-04-2017)

----------


## Madison

> Antipants?


It would be really hilarious ...and somebody video put that in the news to ridiculize them ANTIFASHIT

----------



----------


## Rita Marley

Nov. 4th...and so it ends.

----------

Hillofbeans (11-04-2017),NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> Nov. 4th...and so it ends.


Any more hyped up dates we can look forward to?



Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------


## Rita Marley

> Any more hyped up dates we can look forward to?
> 
> https://bluefishway.files.wordpress.com/2016/02/r56.gif
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


Antifa is going to have a hard time hyping themselves after this one. "Jan. 18th the revolution begins...this time we really, really mean it."

----------

NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

2 arrests at the revolution in L.A. - one confirmed to be Antifa.

----------


## Morning Star

Isn't there supposed to be riots and protests on the 8th? Scream helplessly at the sky?

----------


## Oskar

Lenin is embarrassed.

----------

Roadmaster (11-04-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

I guess like a toddler, the libtards have cried themselves to sleep?

----------


## Rita Marley

> Isn't there supposed to be riots and protests on the 8th? Scream helplessly at the sky?


They're celebrating the one year anniversary.

----------


## nonsqtr

As predicted, all of 200 people in LA.

Looks like Soros pissed away his money.

----------


## Oskar

The fliers encouraged people to make history - for the biggest dud of a revolution since John Kerry flipped flopped on the $87 billion.

----------


## Dan40

> Any more hyped up dates we can look forward to?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


TOMORROW!

I get better looking every day!  :Smile:

----------

NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Antifa needs Howard Dean to fire them up - and they will get the same result - Trump/Pence until 2025.

----------

NuYawka (11-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

I just tried to watch a half hour street video from a news website here in Atlanta of the "protest" that was here and I swear, I started falling asleep no more than ten minutes into it, lol.

Woke myself up by my coughing (getting over the flu).

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------

2cent (11-05-2017)

----------


## Slayer98_l

Let's hope next week's NFL protests produce similar sized stadium crowds.

----------


## 2cent

> I just tried to watch a half hour street video from a news website here in Atlanta of the "protest" that was here and I swear, I started falling asleep no more than ten minutes into it, lol.
> 
> Woke myself up by my coughing (getting over the flu).
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


Sorry about the flu.  Glad you're recovering.  But wasn't that "protest" about the most BORING thing you've ever tried to watch?
I tried watching a live stream that somebody posted here.  You lasted a lot longer than I did!  lol

----------

NuYawka (11-05-2017),Oskar (11-05-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

antifa, like every fad, has run its course and the children are back in the basement playing video games...

----------

2cent (11-05-2017),Oskar (11-05-2017),Rita Marley (11-05-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> antifa, like every fad, has run its course and the children are back in the basement playing video games...


Pretty much.  I'm kinda sad for those who were secretly hoping that all hell would break loose, while telling us we'd rue the day we spoke with such bravado, but that's the way of it sometimes.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Like I said wait till Nov. 6th 2018.  This wasn't the activists organizing and it wasn't fear generated like fighting repeal and replace. Doubt Soros spent a penny on it.  Facebook wasn't full of calls for it.  The Sanders group didn't back it.  This was a small organization trying to keep itself relevant..  Right now most people are more interested in making money then politics.  That will change in about 6 months.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Pretty much.  I'm kinda sad for those who were secretly hoping that all hell would break loose, while telling us we'd rue the day we spoke with such bravado, but that's the way of it sometimes.


The only people hopping "all hell would break loose" were righties and FOX news.  In fact they were about the only ones talking about it.

----------


## Dan40

> Like I said wait till Nov. 6th 2018.  This wasn't the activists organizing and it wasn't fear generated like fighting repeal and replace. Doubt Soros spent a penny on it.  Facebook wasn't full of calls for it.  The Sanders group didn't back it.  This was a small organization trying to keep itself relevant..  Right now most people are more interested in making money then politics.  That will change in about 6 months.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

You've already lost 2018 and 2020, and 2022.  You're working on blowing 2024 and are unaware of your constant stupid mistakes.

----------


## Kodiak

> The only people hopping "all hell would break loose" were righties and FOX news.  In fact they were about the only ones talking about it.


You are so misinformed, I never even heard Fox News mention it except maybe once or twice in the past month.   Had it on most of the day yesterday and not a peep about it.  You need to get better sources for your information Robert.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Like I said wait till Nov. 6th 2018.  This wasn't the activists organizing and it wasn't fear generated like fighting repeal and replace. Doubt Soros spent a penny on it.  Facebook wasn't full of calls for it.  The Sanders group didn't back it.  This was a small organization trying to keep itself relevant..  Right now most people are more interested in making money then politics.  That will change in about 6 months.


This was probably some right wing maneuver because it sure burst the resistance bubble. Will you be attending the next beginning of the revolution?

----------


## 2cent

We ought to hold a competition between Robert and Tay, as to which one spews the most b.s.

----------

Kodiak (11-05-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Yeah.
> 
> I'd like to see one of them tell us how it's s'posed to work.  Does Trump just resign, and then, by universal accolade, Princess Pantsuit get pulled up to take the Oath of Office?
> 
> Have any of these dingbats ever heard of the Constitution?


They sure as hell don't want another VOTE.  86% to 14% was, is, downright embarrassing.

----------


## Dan40

> We ought to hold a competition between Robert and Tay, as to which one spews the most b.s.


Check to see if either could spell IQ.

----------


## Morning Star

> Right now most people are more interested in making money then politics.


Thank You President Trump .... Say it.

----------

Louise (11-05-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Antifa got upstaged, unless it was them.

----------

